# mail.voila.fr nouveau et safari....



## killatons (15 Mars 2004)

Hello à tous ! 
si certains d'entre vous ont une boite mail chez voila, pê aurez vous constaté aujourd'hui une refonte totale de la page d'accueil "mail.voila.fr"  et de voila .fr en general...
sous explorer pas de pb a priori pour l'affichage, mais avec safari, beurk !

un conseil, ou idées, ou temoignages..?

bonne journée,


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2004)

Ecris leur


----------



## killatons (15 Mars 2004)

certes, bonne idée ! 
pê ont ils tout simplement oublié notre plateforme....
allez je leur laisse un peu de temps ce n'est que le premier jour....!


----------



## JediMac (15 Mars 2004)

killatons a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !
> si certains d'entre vous ont une boite mail chez voila, pê aurez vous constaté aujourd'hui une refonte totale de la page d'accueil "mail.voila.fr"  et de voila .fr en general...
> sous explorer pas de pb a priori pour l'affichage, mais avec safari, beurk !
> 
> un conseil, ou idées, ou temoignages..?


Je n'ai pas d'adresse chez voila donc je n'ai pas pu tester leur webmail, mais pour ce qui est du reste du site, je ne vois pas de problème avec Safari 1.2.


----------



## delta (15 Mars 2004)

killatons a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !
> si certains d'entre vous ont une boite mail chez voila, pê aurez vous constaté aujourd'hui une refonte totale de la page d'accueil "mail.voila.fr"  et de voila .fr en general...
> sous explorer pas de pb a priori pour l'affichage, mais avec safari, beurk !
> 
> ...



Où est le problème ?

VOILA change, c'est exact, mais leur Webmail et leurs services sont inchangés.

Un coup de peinture bleu à la place de l'orange  pourquoi pas ?

Passer le lien vers les pages jaunes de droite à gauche suprend 3 secondes, mais je vois pas, sur IE &amp; SAFARI, le moindre problème de fonctionnement.

Ceci étant je ne vois plus guère l'intérêt d'utiliser le WebMail Voila, moins bon que Yahoo par exemple.

Merci de préciser les problèmes que tu rencontres.

A +


----------



## killatons (16 Mars 2004)

mea culpa, j'ai dû être trop pressé...le matin même du changement effectivement la page mail de voila ne se chargeait pas correctement sous safari (très moche!), depuis tout est revenu dans l'order et la page se charge nickel, avec la nouvelle interface, pas mal !
merci à tous !


----------

